
AWS Lambda Coding Session - alexcasalboni
https://cloudacademy.com/webinars/getting-started-aws-lambda-coding-session-16/
======
alexcasalboni
Note: the video is hosted on YT, but you can find the whole transcript plus
some useful links and screenshots below the player.

Also, I would like to gather some feedback and ideas for my next webinar later
this month. It will be an advanced coding session about AWS Lambda, covering
more complex scenario such as Alexa Skills, Kinesis, Cognito, CloudFormation,
etc.

Here's the registration link:
[https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/685101884609607936...](https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/6851018846096079362)

Thank you all.

